# University lecturer 242111



## manindersinghbhullar (Aug 26, 2013)

Hi,


Guys who are applying for university lecturer ANZSCO 242111 are welcome to join this thread for updates. lane:


Thanks


----------



## manishkinger (Jan 14, 2014)

hi maninder any news about nsw occupation list


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

NSW has mentioned that they will be using the same list they used for 2013-2014 year, with the addition of the new jobs that were added to the SOL by the DIBP.


----------



## manindersinghbhullar (Aug 26, 2013)

For the 2014/15 Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190) program will be published on 14 July 2014.

:lock1:


----------



## opindersinghbuttar (Sep 25, 2013)

manindersinghbhullar said:


> For the 2014/15 Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190) program will be published on 14 July 2014.
> 
> :lock1:


hey I am also looking to apply for EOI under univ. Lecturer category.

does anyone know what all documents(spouse's) I require to include my spouse in the application?


----------



## bunny88sidhu (Jul 2, 2014)

hi every one,
i am working as assistant professor, but i also perform duties of network engineer in my institute. so i got my degree assessed from Engineer Australia as an electronic engineer. now i want to get my degree assessed as university lecturer from vetasses. 
is it possible??
i checked vetasses site, but failed to get information related to this.
kindly advise that whether i can get my degree assessed from vetassess or not??
kindly reply asap. thanx


----------



## manindersinghbhullar (Aug 26, 2013)

opindersinghbuttar said:


> hey I am also looking to apply for EOI under univ. Lecturer category.
> 
> does anyone know what all documents(spouse's) I require to include my spouse in the application?




Hi Opinder

During the submission of EOI not any spouse doc. req.

please confirm first have you received the vetassess ?

2. If yes just submit the EOI in below link

https://skillselect.gov.au/SKILLSELECT/ExpressionOfInterest/PreReg/Start

:typing:
Your suppose doc req during DBIP 

thanks


----------



## opindersinghbuttar (Sep 25, 2013)

manindersinghbhullar said:


> Hi Opinder
> 
> During the submission of EOI not any spouse doc. req.
> 
> ...


yes, I received +ve skill assessment from vetassess in Feb. Waiting for the SS to open again. 
EOI can only be launched after the States open the applications??? or can i go ahead and do it right away?


----------



## manindersinghbhullar (Aug 26, 2013)

bunny88sidhu said:


> hi every one,
> i am working as assistant professor, but i also perform duties of network engineer in my institute. so i got my degree assessed from Engineer Australia as an electronic engineer. now i want to get my degree assessed as university lecturer from vetasses.
> is it possible??
> i checked vetasses site, but failed to get information related to this.
> ...


Hi Bunny;


One question when you applied assessment of electronic engg. category have you specified your job duties only as a electronic engg. or you also mentioned with job profile as asst.Prof and as well as job duties with n/w engg. 

what is your assessment result ?

if +ve then i am suggesting just wait layball: for the opening of other states .

Thanks


----------



## manindersinghbhullar (Aug 26, 2013)

opindersinghbuttar said:


> yes, I received +ve skill assessment from vetassess in Feb. Waiting for the SS to open again.
> EOI can only be launched after the States open the applications??? or can i go ahead and do it right away?


yes you can do it right now.


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

bunny88sidhu said:


> hi every one,
> i am working as assistant professor, but i also perform duties of network engineer in my institute. so i got my degree assessed from Engineer Australia as an electronic engineer. now i want to get my degree assessed as university lecturer from vetasses.
> is it possible??
> i checked vetasses site, but failed to get information related to this.
> ...


You have to access *your work experience* only by VETASSESS as your education has already been accessed by Engineer Australia.

Are you teaching same subjects which you learned during you Engineering or some other? If not it will be difficult to get positive VETASSESS work experience assessment.

You can also avoid VETASSESS work experience assessment if you not claiming any work experience point in your application but make sure to check each state minimum work experience requirement in your occupation. 

Check down below link.

Higher Education Whisperer: Australian Skills Recognition of University Lecturers

Note : University Lecturer is only listed under DIBP CSOL (Consolidated Sponsored Occupations List) which means you can apply your application under 190 & 489.

Here are latest information on 2014-15 CSOL : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralian-states-sponsorship-csol-lists-11.html 

Check in which states your occupation is listed before filling your application to VETASSESS.

Or you can also try :

263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer (ACS)
263112 Network Administrator (ACS)

https://www.acacia-au.com/anzsco/263111.php 
https://www.acacia-au.com/anzsco/263112.php

If your employer can give you relevant verifiable (via phone or email) work experience and Salary Slips in above mentioned occupations in that case you can apply under both 189, 190 and 478 Visas. 

But remember ACS will deduct up to 4 year experience if your education is non IT related for example Electronic Engineer or Mechanical Engineer.


----------



## bunny88sidhu (Jul 2, 2014)

thanx for ur rply,
yes am teaching subjects which i learnt. my employer is ready to give verification..after his approval only, i got my degree assessed from engineer australia...my real sister is in canberra, so hopefully i would get 10 points under ACT...so my total points are 60...on 30th of june, i also filled my EOI..
now, i am worried, if physical inquiry arrives..then they may ask anyone!! i can explain my circumstances to my employer but not to everyone!!..
so thinking to change my nominated occupation...for that i have to get my degree assessed from vetasses...so is it possible to get it assessed again?...whether vetasses will consult Engineer Australia??
am very confussed...kindly help...


----------



## bunny88sidhu (Jul 2, 2014)

Majority of job duties were of electronic engineer, fewer of them were of university lecturer...


----------



## bunny88sidhu (Jul 2, 2014)

Majority of duties are of electronic engineer and fewer of lecturer...got positive assessment..


----------



## opindersinghbuttar (Sep 25, 2013)

manindersinghbhullar said:


> yes you can do it right now.


you mean I don't have to wait till 14th for SS to be opened back by NSW?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

opindersinghbuttar said:


> you mean I don't have to wait till 14th for SS to be opened back by haNSW?


Nup. Dear, you have to wait till July 14, 2014 for NSW ss.


----------



## Scattley (Jul 30, 2012)

Just be aware that in Canberra there are only two unis that teach Enginnerring....one is the Defence force institute (myou have to be a citizen and they only have 3-4 lecturers anyway) and the other is the Australian National University which is the premium university of Australia....without a PhD and post doc experience and a teaching degree specifically aimed at higher education...there is no chance of getting a lecturer position.

If you look elsewhere you need to be aware of the different titles to what you are used to. Associate professors is not what you are...Associate Lecturer if you do not have a PhD...then Lecturer then Senior Lectuer (if you have managed to get research grants and a couple of PhD students graduate) then you apply for Associate Professor...if you have managed to get millions of $ in grants and 10+ PhD students granted and designed a university course. Just don't be disappointed if you are unable to get a lecturing position if you do not have those degrees and research background.


----------



## tone_n_tune (Mar 5, 2013)

Guys, I got my assessment from Vetassess only showing BSc in Civil Engg. + 3 years of teaching experience.

I studied for MSc while teaching and now I have my MSc certificates with me. Should I show my MSc degree in EOI and later in Visa application or should I just omit it completely as I did not have it assessed by vetassess?


----------



## opindersinghbuttar (Sep 25, 2013)

tone_n_tune said:


> Guys, I got my assessment from Vetassess only showing BSc in Civil Engg. + 3 years of teaching experience.
> 
> I studied for MSc while teaching and now I have my MSc certificates with me. Should I show my MSc degree in EOI and later in Visa application or should I just omit it completely as I did not have it assessed by vetassess?


you dont need to show your MSc certificate for the following reasons:

* you will still get the 15 points with BSc degree
* for me they assessed the BTech Degree only while I sent them the MBA degree too
* Unit Group 2421: University Lecturers and Tutors check here it only needs a bachelor's degree or higher education ... so you are fine with your assessment I think


----------



## tone_n_tune (Mar 5, 2013)

opindersinghbuttar said:


> you dont need to show your MSc certificate for the following reasons:
> 
> * you will still get the 15 points with BSc degree
> * for me they assessed the BTech Degree only while I sent them the MBA degree too
> * Unit Group 2421: University Lecturers and Tutors check here it only needs a bachelor's degree or higher education ... so you are fine with your assessment I think


Thanks, will not show MSc. 

How is your application progressing? Have you submitted EOI?


----------



## tone_n_tune (Mar 5, 2013)

I am not claiming any point for my teaching experience, so I am listing all my experiences as "not relevant" in EOI.

Problem is, Vetassess says at least 1 year of experience is required for this skill (I have 3 years). Does it mean BIBP will require me to have at least 1 year of experience as well? Note that, I don't want to claim any work experience points to avoid lengthy verification process.


----------



## hardikbv (Jan 3, 2014)

So, how many of you applied under NSW 190 on 14/July under 242111?


----------



## manishkinger (Jan 14, 2014)

i have applied wat bout u


----------



## hardikbv (Jan 3, 2014)

Me too...


----------



## manishkinger (Jan 14, 2014)

good


----------



## manishkinger (Jan 14, 2014)

whats ur ref no .mine is 4**


----------



## hardikbv (Jan 3, 2014)

Heard anything so far? I haven't.


----------



## hardikbv (Jan 3, 2014)

Mine is 8**


----------



## manishkinger (Jan 14, 2014)

waiting


----------



## manishkinger (Jan 14, 2014)

where r u from


----------



## Jatin751751 (Sep 17, 2014)

Hi i am getting my skill assessment done for university lecturer. And i have done mca. But my designation is assistant professor. M i still eligible for this skill assessment. I do have 1 year experience . As required. Just 
Wondering if duties are same why assistant professor is not mentioned.
And do i need to have my research papers published in journal to get my skill assessment. Is it mandatory?


----------



## riaz017 (May 15, 2014)

Anyone waiting for the vetassess outcome with 242111? I received for document request where they asked for any of my journal publication which i don't have at the moment. Plz help me all experts, what should i do?


----------



## tone_n_tune (Mar 5, 2013)

riaz017 said:


> Anyone waiting for the vetassess outcome with 242111? I received for document request where they asked for any of my journal publication which i don't have at the moment. Plz help me all experts, what should i do?


Have you got any publications? Journal or conference or symposium papers? If yes, have you listed those in your CV?


----------



## hardikbv (Jan 3, 2014)

Hi I listed the publications in my resume as numbers. Not full list as it goes beyond 3 pages. 

I had also attached certificates of achievements the area..



tone_n_tune said:


> Have you got any publications? Journal or conference or symposium papers? If yes, have you listed those in your CV?


----------



## tone_n_tune (Mar 5, 2013)

hardikbv said:


> Hi I listed the publications in my resume as numbers. Not full list as it goes beyond 3 pages.
> 
> I had also attached certificates of achievements the area..


Send them whatever publications you have. It does not matter if its journal or conference. And send a new CV listing all publication, my CV was 4 pages.


----------



## hardikbv (Jan 3, 2014)

Anyone in the thread already in Australia as Uni Lecturer? How are the job prospects?


----------



## riaz017 (May 15, 2014)

tone_n_tune said:


> Have you got any publications? Journal or conference or symposium papers? If yes, have you listed those in your CV?


i don't have any any publication, journal or conference as i have been lecturer for only one year and i didn't list about any of them in my resume. However, my work reference letter mentioned in the Job responsibility section that i conduct research for publication and vetasses quoted this in the email.

Note that i have my masters dissertation which i was planning to work further and publish. Should i send them the copy of that report?

Vetassess didn't mention any date within which i have to submit the evidence and nor did provide me any email address to reply.


----------



## tone_n_tune (Mar 5, 2013)

riaz017 said:


> i don't have any any publication, journal or conference as i have been lecturer for only one year and i didn't list about any of them in my resume. However, my work reference letter mentioned in the Job responsibility section that i conduct research for publication and vetasses quoted this in the email.
> 
> Note that i have my masters dissertation which i was planning to work further and publish. Should i send them the copy of that report?
> 
> Vetassess didn't mention any date within which i have to submit the evidence and nor did provide me any email address to reply.



Yes, definitely send your masters documents. Not the whole thesis, just abstract and references. And tell them that you have publications in preparation.


----------



## longia4u (Nov 22, 2013)

MOST URGENT

Dear All
Make sure that the documents you have provided to vetassess regarding publication, journal will be your original research, my positive assessment revoked to negative after 6 months by vetassess because of plagiarism issue


----------



## riaz017 (May 15, 2014)

longia4u said:


> MOST URGENT
> 
> Dear All
> Make sure that the documents you have provided to vetassess regarding publication, journal will be your original research, my positive assessment revoked to negative after 6 months by vetassess because of plagiarism issue


thanks for sharing this. I will bear it in my mind while sending them my thesis paper though it was plagiarism checked when i submitted to my supervisor back in UK.


----------



## riaz017 (May 15, 2014)

tone_n_tune said:


> Yes, definitely send your masters documents. Not the whole thesis, just abstract and references. And tell them that you have publications in preparation.


thanks bro for your reply, it really cleared my mind about my next step. Can you also tell me if there is a deadline for submitting that and how do i send the file, they didn't give me any email address. As i am doing the whole assessment process by myself without any agent, i am confused what to do.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

riaz017 said:


> thanks bro for your reply, it really cleared my mind about my next step. Can you also tell me if there is a deadline for submitting that and how do i send the file, they didn't give me any email address. As i am doing the whole assessment process by myself without any agent, i am confused what to do.


While you were submitting application to vetassess , you got an email id [email protected].


----------



## riaz017 (May 15, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> While you were submitting application to vetassess , you got an email id [email protected].


thanks mithu for the quick answer, now i recall i saw the email address on vetassess form. Do you have any idea about the time limit to reply with the requested document?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

riaz017 said:


> thanks mithu for the quick answer, now i recall i saw the email address on vetassess form. Do you have any idea about the time limit to reply with the requested document?


I do not know this information. You can contact VETASSESS about anything here Vetassess > Home > Contact Us


----------



## kashefbasher (Jul 2, 2013)

*criteria of assessment 242111*

Hai All,
I would like to ask some criteria from you guys, I have to submit assessment application to VETASSESS against 242111.
Please share your experience & advises. thanks

Working as University Lecturer since 2007.
1) For visa application 190, should I go to apply for academic assessment or full assessment ?
2) Scan colored documents of the original without notary public stamped?
3) Scan photocopies of documents with the notary public stampede ?
4) What is the minimum educational qualification for 242111 ? is any teaching related academic qualification in need like B. Ed (Bachelor in Education) ?
5) How much time the assessment would take ?

thanks & have a nice day.


----------



## hardikbv (Jan 3, 2014)

Hello Kashar,

See responses inline. I got it done in early part of this year. 

1) For visa application 190, should I go to apply for academic assessment or full assessment ?
You need to add both. Whether to take points test advise or not is your choice. 

2) Scan colored documents of the original without notary public stamped?
Color scan is enough.

3) Scan photocopies of documents with the notary public stampede ?
All color scans of originals. 

4) What is the minimum educational qualification for 242111 ? is any teaching related academic qualification in need like B. Ed (Bachelor in Education) ?
In fact minimum is just graduation. There is no need to have specialized education degree.

5) How much time the assessment would take ?
For me it took around 8 weeks. 

All the best..



kashefbasher said:


> Hai All,
> I would like to ask some criteria from you guys, I have to submit assessment application to VETASSESS against 242111.
> Please share your experience & advises. thanks
> 
> ...


----------



## kashefbasher (Jul 2, 2013)

thanks hardi,
so, I would veto upload only scan copies of originals, notary is not necessary.
thanks, would like to ask u on demand


----------



## amebadha (Oct 15, 2014)

I am applying for University Lecturer 242111.

One of the requirement of Vetassess is that v have to give evidence of 'Paid Research'

For this purpose, I want a format/template of Paid employment (which is similar), to be given by the employer.

If any one has done similar or has any idea about this format/template, please provide.

Thanks


----------



## hardikbv (Jan 3, 2014)

kem cho amebadha? Ame badha majama  

You will find the job description on Unit Group 2421: University Lecturers and Tutors

They are often flexible in details as long as you have required information. If you are a lecturer currently and one of your activities is listed as research, you do not need to provide any other document for paid research.


----------



## amebadha (Oct 15, 2014)

hardikbv said:


> kem cho amebadha? Ame badha majama
> 
> You will find the job description on Unit Group 2421: University Lecturers and Tutors
> 
> They are often flexible in details as long as you have required information. If you are a lecturer currently and one of your activities is listed as research, you do not need to provide any other document for paid research.


Thanks Bhai

U from Gujarat?

Good to hear form u


----------



## amebadha (Oct 15, 2014)

Anyone plz answer


----------



## hardikbv (Jan 3, 2014)

Dear amebadha,

Did you apply for 190? What was the outcome?


----------



## kashefbasher (Jul 2, 2013)

hi, can any body plz tell me the fee of vetaccess for 242111 ?
plus should i upload the color scan copies of documents or notary certified (photo) copies ?
i would appreciate you response.
takecare


----------



## hardikbv (Jan 3, 2014)

Hi.

I paid some $1140 in 2013 end for both assessment as well as points test advise. Check on their website for latest fees.

I am sure you are aware that 242111 is now no longer available on NSW list.

All the best..


----------



## colinanto (Sep 9, 2014)

Hi,

My wife had applied for skills assessment in Vetassess and Vetassess have come back asking for the below information:

1.

Evidence of tasks performed 

Insufficient

Reason: Other
Comment:

Please provide the following:

Evidence of academic research conducted during the employment at Jain University (from June 2011 to April 2013). This can be in the form of a research abstract or research publication details (name of academic journal published in).

But wife havens done any research publication. Now we dont know what to reply back. If we reply back saying she haven't done any research publications then do we have any chance of getting positive feedback from vet-assess.

If anybody else come across similar situation please guide us. Thank you appreciate your help.


----------



## Scattley (Jul 30, 2012)

colinanto said:


> Hi,
> 
> My wife had applied for skills assessment in Vetassess and Vetassess have come back asking for the below information:
> 
> ...



University lecturers in Australia all have to run a research team and complete a mandatory number o research publications per year...if your wife has no publications then she does not qualify as a lecturer. In some countries lecturer is just a teacher....that stopped in Australia in the 1980s. Lecturing is a side job to research now.

Without a list of publications that can be checked...and from peer reviewed journal..she will get a negative assessment.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

The "University Lecturer" description says:



> UNIVERSITY LECTURERS AND TUTORS prepare and deliver lectures and conduct tutorials in one or more subjects within a prescribed course of study at a university *and conduct research in a particular field of knowledge*.


Now, there is the concept of "teaching professors" who have minimal or no research obligation in many countries. What VETASSESS is interested in whether she really teaches at the "university level" or whether she is really more of a vocational/polytechnic or secondary school teacher. I'd recommend to answer truthfully that she has no recent research publications but would also supplement additional material to strengthen her tasks/responsibilities. Is she involved in curriculum development or a member of professorial boards (at the university and outside)? Does she attended scientific or pedagogy conferences in her field even if she did not present? Does she review scientific papers or help organise conferences? etc. 

I cannot guarantee that that will get her through assessment - Scattley probably has more insight in the requirements - but I reckon it's worth a shot, since you already spent the money. Getting a positive skills assessment does not guarantee that she will be able to get a job as a lecturer at a university in Australia... but maybe she does not even plan to do that but wants to switch fields anyway. 

Good luck, 
Monika


----------



## raziiq (Mar 9, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I am confused in Skilled Occupation and Consolidated Skill Occupation List. As you all know that University Lecturer is available in Consolidated Skill Occupation List and not available in any other Skilled Occupation list for any state other than Northern Territory. I was wondering if i can still apply for Australian Immigration?

I am a Pakistani and did my PhD in computer science and engineering from Japan. I am currently residing in Pakistan and working as an Assistant Professor in a University from last 3 years.

Hoping for your kind advices.
Thanks!


----------



## harrmit (Jul 22, 2015)

*242111*

I just received a positive response from Vetasses 242111 ... and i got 58 each in Pte ( 6 each ) Nd i have more than 5 yrs college experience .... Can i apply for EOI in any Australian State


----------



## asifameer (Jul 22, 2015)

Do it straight away dont wait


----------



## colinanto (Sep 9, 2014)

Hi Monika/Scattley,

Sorry for not replying back immediately we have a new born at home so got busy with her. Thank you so much to both of you for giving us so much insight on our concern. 

As a good news to start with we got our Vetassess result positive and they have assessed her skill for University tutor. Even though we have got our assessment positive this job requires state sponsorship to apply for EOI and currently none of the states are open for University tutor. 

As per some known sources from Australia they are saying that getting a state sponsor for University tutor position is not so easy. They suggested either we should get a job offer or some close relative should sponsor us. But as we dont have any close relatives in Australia that option is ruled out. We are not sure how to get a job offer from here for University tutor position.

Monika/Scattley we are not sure what to do next, whether to wait for next two years time for any state to open and see our luck or just drop this Australia PR thing and move on to any other alternate plans.

Please let us know what would be your suggestion. 

Thank you,
Colin












espresso said:


> The "University Lecturer" description says:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pugu (Aug 24, 2014)

It appears that for University Lecturers, we need a confirmed employment offer. Only then, we can apply. Is it true?


----------



## Pugu (Aug 24, 2014)

How are we supposed to get a job offer before landing in Australia???


----------



## arsalalvi (Aug 12, 2015)

Hello everyone

Guess we are all stuck in the same boat, I have also received a positive assessment from Vetassess but now there is no state to apply for. Apparently NT has also put forward the restriction and now requires a valid offer letter of employment. Has any one any idea when will any other state offer nomination for 242111 ??? Can seniors please advise on what to do next ???


----------



## rvpsgtech (Aug 30, 2015)

*University Lecturer - 242111*

Hi
I have filed Expression of Interest for the Australia Visa Sub class 190 - 65, 489 - 70 points on 12th August, 2015. Could anyone guide me about chances of migration?
IELTS Score: Overall: 8.0
Speaking: 8.5
Listening: 7
Reading: 8
Writing: 7.5


----------



## Hadigh84 (Sep 2, 2015)

Hi all,

I have two master degrees and currently finishing my PhD in Australia. Over the last three years I have been traching with casual contract for an Australian university, each senester one unit at least. I was thinking of get assessed as university lecturer. Is this possibel as my contracts were casual? I wish someone can help me here.


Cheers


----------



## Raisul Islam (Sep 25, 2015)

*Please need advise immediately*

Hi, I am currently living in Newcastle Australia. I am living here for last one year as my wife is doing PhD in the Uni. I have also recently commenced PhD in University of Tasmania, full time with scholarship and commuting every week to continue the PhD. I completed VATASSESS assessment december, 2014 and passed their assessment. I intended to apply in NSW under 242111 occupation (University lecturer), but unfortunately its not listed anymore in NSW. My scores came from my experience as well as my IELTS (exam dated March 2014).
Now I need your advise regarding 1) should I wait for my PhD to complete and try and apply for PR in Tasmania in 2019? Should I resit for IELTS than?
2) will it actually be clever to wait for that long? Is it possible for me to apply for PR in any of the states in AUS/NZ now??? If so, how can I make the application? 
3) What should be the appropriate time to apply for PR? If PR is given, should I move to new state or can I complete my PhD first???
Please assist me with these information


----------



## Amit-kk (Nov 8, 2015)

Hi,

If possible for you ,please share your role & responsibilities reference letter with me .


----------

